# Boston Butt Temperature - Safe To Eat?



## Christian Kinlaw (Mar 18, 2020)

Today was my first time smoking a Boston Butt on a Weber kettle grill.  I started cooking about 7:30 a.m..  I was using the snake method, but had some trouble getting the temperature up to 225. Over the course of 3 hours, from 7:30-10:00, the temp got up to maybe 190 ambient.  When I started the internal temp was 45 degrees.  At 10:30, I added more charcoal to get the temp up.  About 10:30, the internal time was 95.  So, from 7:30 - 10:30 the internal temp went from 45 to 95.  I got the temp steady now at 225 ambient.  I just want to make sure the meat is safe since it took me a while to get the temperature right?


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 18, 2020)

How did you determine the pit temp?  Thermometer in the lid, or did you have a probe on the grate?

I like to see the internal temp rise faster that your butt did, however....  on whole muscle meat, the majority of the baddies live on the surface so even though your pit temp was lower for a longer time than you wanted, there is a good chances the surface of the meat was >140°.

Keep in mind that if you have fire issues, at anytime during the cook, it's a good idea to move your meat to a 250°+ oven while you get your fire (and or smoke) back in order.


----------



## Christian Kinlaw (Mar 18, 2020)

Thank you very much for the quick reply.  I was tracking the temp using a probe called the meater.  It gives the internal and ambient temp.  I expect the ambient is probably not as accurate as internal.  I'm almost at the 4 hour mark now and my internal temp is reading 108 and external temp is reading 237.  After reading on here about not probing until cooked etc., I'm thinking about throwing the meat away.  I sure don't want to do that, "butt" maybe that would be best?  Recommendations?


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 18, 2020)

I put a probe in at the beginning of the cook. I dont think there is a single thing wrong with it as long as you cook your meat to USDA recommended temp. Some people are overly cautious about that. If it were true then injecting meat before a cook wouldnt be a thing.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry about not checking back, was working on my taxes.  

Technically any time you breach the surface you *could* drive surface bacteria or viruses into the muscle.  And injecting, or using a temp probe would be common examples.  I have cooked hundreds of butts which were injected, so that is maybe 20 or more sticks with a needle on each one, and never had any issues with food poisoning.   A tool that puts hundreds of penetrations into meat is a Jaccard tenderizer, which I use on some cuts, but they are generally grilled (like a steak), and I never get the internal over 130°-135°.  I've never had issues there either.  Most people address bacteria on the surface, which you should have killed.  But....  if you are going to feel uneasy, toss it as it's an inexpensive roast.


----------



## dr k (Mar 18, 2020)

This is the first pinned thread in our Food Safety forum. If the therm is the only puncture to make the roast non intact then it should be ok per this thread and the rub applied.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/40-to-140-in-4-a-guideline-and-what-to-consider.270191/


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I put a probe in at the beginning of the cook. I dont think there is a single thing wrong with it as long as you cook your meat to USDA recommended temp. Some people are overly cautious about that. If it were true then injecting meat before a cook wouldnt be a thing.




It Is.


----------



## Christian Kinlaw (Mar 18, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> It Is.


I wish I had waited a little longer for replies.  I was mistakenly thinking the lack of replies was a signal of “when in doubt throw it out.”  Let me tell you, it hurt me to throw that baby in the trash can!   It smelled sooo good.  I went to my local supermarket to grab one for another cook tomorrow.  Unfortunately due to all the Coronavirus panick they had basically mo meat so I couldn’t find one to buy. 

Anyway, this is a super cool site and I really appreciate all the input.  All isn’t lost because I learned a lot about my grill and about food safety.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2020)

Christian Kinlaw said:


> I wish I had waited a little longer for replies.  I was mistakenly thinking the lack of replies was a signal of “when in doubt throw it out.”  Let me tell you, it hurt me to throw that baby in the trash can!   It smelled sooo good.  I went to my local supermarket to grab one for another cook tomorrow.  Unfortunately due to all the Coronavirus panick they had basically mo meat so I couldn’t find one to buy.
> 
> Anyway, this is a super cool site and I really appreciate all the input.  All isn’t lost because I learned a lot about my grill and about food safety.




You can get a lot of opinions, and they may vary in what they tell you.
However when in doubt, the best thing to do is get the opinion of our "Forum Safety Man--- 

 chef jimmyj
."
His opinion may be different than mine, but I'm sure his is more accurate.
My opinion may Err more on the side of Safety, but his opinion may be "without Errors".

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> How did you determine the pit temp?  Thermometer in the lid, or did you have a probe on the grate?
> 
> I like to see the internal temp rise faster that your butt did, however....  on whole muscle meat, the majority of the baddies live on the surface so even though your pit temp was lower for a longer time than you wanted, there is a good chances the surface of the meat was >140°.
> 
> Keep in mind that if you have fire issues, at anytime during the cook, it's a good idea to move your meat to a 250°+ oven while you get your fire (and or smoke) back in order.



This is an Accurate Answer. Great job!

Thanks Bear for the vote of confidence...

If the Butt was not Injected, you were fine. For the IT to get to get from 45 to 95 in 3 hours, there was more than sufficient heat to kill surface Bacteria. Think Sous Vide...130°F water kills surface bacteria, then the meat is safely cooked, at 130, for 12, 24 even 50 hours! Same with your Butt.
Regarding Inserting a Probe from Raw. Folks have been punching a Thermometer in Raw meat for over 70 years and sticking it in the Oven or Smoker. Can someone tiny a month of bacteria get pushed in? Yes. However, between the Salt in the rub or seasoning on the meat killing of inhibiting bacteria, the relatively slow growth rate of pathogens and the number of bacteria that do grow are so small as to be insignificant and harmless. There has NEVER been an instruction or Warning Label on Leave in the Meat Thermometers to Wait X Hours before Inserting! I'm
IF you are concerned about Any Bacteria that may enter the meat, or, are serving to folks at high risk for getting sick, the very Young (<2), the very Old (>90) or any one with a compromised Immune System, wait an hour or so before you insert the Therm Probe...JJ


----------

